

Jasmine YouTube client for iOS 6 - kmfrk
http://itunes.apple.com/app/jasmine-youtube-client/id554937050

======
mikeevans
Can HN show the subdomain for Apple, like it does for Google/Google+? I guess
it should be obvious this link is to the App Store, but it would still be
helpful.

